# Emerge objaśnienia oznaczeń

## DaVidoSS

Cześć .Widział ktoś gdzieś jakiś manual do emerge objaśniający te wszystkie oznaczenia i kolory wyświetlane w konsoli?

Chodzi mi o takie coś jak * () % itd.

O to będzie dobry przykład:

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-3.4.99.3 [3.4.3.2-r1] USE="branding dbus graphite* gtk gtk3%*

dalszy ciąg linijki:

java jemalloc%* kde nsplugin* opengl svg%* vba webdav* xmlsec%* (-aqua) -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer (-kdeenablefinal) -mysql -odk -pdfimport -postgres% -test (-bash-completion%) (-custom-cflags%) (-ldap%*) (-python%) (-templates%)" LINGUAS="(-de%*) (-en_GB%) (-en_ZA%) (-es%) (-fr%) (-hu%) (-it%)" 112,471 kB

----------

## Petherson

To są flagi z jakimi ma być skompilowany dany program/wszystkie programy.

Zajrzyj do manuali a wszystko będzie jasne  :Smile: 

//edit 

A żebyś już nie szukał w każdym po kolei to polecam lekturę

http://pl.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage

----------

## Jacekalex

Dokładnie to;

http://pl.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage#Kolorowanie_i_formatowanie_wynik.C3.B3w

----------

